
Go 1.12.5 and Go 1.11.10 are released - azhenley
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!msg/golang-nuts/x-33Z5Vb1C4/aSEumkbjBAAJ
======
kstenerud
Patch for "unused" warnings added to 1.12.5 and 1.11.10:
[https://github.com/kstenerud/go](https://github.com/kstenerud/go)

